# Die neue Abu Sorön kaufen - Spiderwire Code Red zum Superpreis dazu!



## surfcasting.de (18. Oktober 2008)

Neu bei surfcasting.de: ​ 
*Das neue Topmodell von Abu, die Sorön STX*
- eine Top-Rolle, die sich vor weitaus teureren Rollen nicht zu verstecken braucht!​ 


​ 
Die neuartige Spule der Sorön wurde speziell für geflochtene Schnüre entwickelt. Wir bieten die Größen 40 und 60 an - die 40 ist eine herausragende Meerforellenrolle, die 60 eine ideale Hecht-, leichte Boots- oder auch Brandungsrolle. Technische Daten: Carbon-Matrix-Bremssystem, DuraGear-Getriebe, 11 Kugellager, inklusive Aluminium-Ersatzspule und Rollentasche, Übersetzung: STX40: 5,1:1, STX60: 4,8:1, Gewicht: STX40: 289 Gramm, STX60: 447 Gramm, Schnurfassung: STX 40: 185m 0,30mm, STX60: 190m 0,35mm.​ 
Der Clou: wenn Sie bei Kauf einer Sorön angeben, dass Sie durch das Anglerboard auf uns gestoßen sind, bespulen wir Ihnen gerne die Rolle mit der neuen Spiderwire Code Red in Stärke 0,12mm (Tragkraft 7,1kg) oder 0,14mm (Tragkraft 10,2kg) für den Superpreis von nur 12,50€ / 100 Meter (Meterpreis: 0,125€)!​ 





​ 
Und wie bei allen unseren Artikeln haben Sie auch bei der Sorön die Möglichkeit, sie an unserem eigenen Strand ausgiebig zu testen - sprechen Sie einfach einen Termin mit uns ab!

Das Angebot gilt nur, solange der Vorrat reicht, also bestellen Sie besser gleich!
Schauen Sie in unseren Shop unter www.surfcasting.de und dort unter "Artikel", oder schicken Sie uns direkt eine Mail an info@surfcasting.de


----------

